
Delicious founder on site's potential: 'The time has passed' - pitdesi
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/social.media/04/29/delicious.schachter/index.html
======
quanticle
The time for sites like Delicious has passed thanks to the fact that sites
like Facebook and Twitter have integrated link sharing, while browsers like
Firefox and Chrome have integrated bookmark synchronization.

If you think about it, that's what Delicious did - bookmark synchronization
and sharing. It did them damn well in its time, but that time has passed now -
that functionality is integrated into other tools, and there's no demand for a
standalone service that just does bookmark sharing/sync.

~~~
ojilles
For me Delicious was all about finding my bookmarks back. Both FB/Twitter as
well as the browsers make this very very hard. Ever tried finding a link back
that you tweeted a year ago?

~~~
quanticle
Your use case falls into the bookmark synchronization category. Firefox Sync
and Google Bookmarks Sync can synchronize bookmarks across machines.

~~~
ojilles
No it doesn't. We're talking a few thousand bookmarks here -- I need search,
not synch. (I use synch too, but for a much smaller subset (<20) bookmarks
across many devices.)

------
kin
I mentioned it before and I'll mention it again. Delicious' time has passed by
but you've got ask why one would acquire old technology. The answer is simple,
to do something with it. I'm excited to see what they come up with.

~~~
wtn
I think they were mostly acquiring the name and the user base.

------
jslatts
The time for Delicious may be over, but there seems to still be tons of
demand. The mismanagement of Delicious created a perfect opportunity for
<http://pinboard.in/> to step in. I pay for the full archival membership and I
highly recommend it.

------
_pius
Did someone bury the lede here or is this _not_ the first time joshu's talked
about exactly what Tasty Labs is doing?

------
jordan0day
What I really want to know is when is someone going to buy memepool and post
something new?

------
jdp23
seems to me there's still plenty of life in the social bookmarking/link-
sharing market. Reddit for example seems to be doing quite nicely.

~~~
joshu
Reddit isn't social bookmarking. But I do agree. In the case of Delicious,
however, the original user acquisition mechanism has faded in efficacy. And
five years of lost innovation...

~~~
chl
I prefer to think of it as stored-up innovation.

------
Vitaly
delicious just never evolved into something really useful. They have so much
data but they don't do anything too interesting with it. Where are my personal
recommendation for example?

------
lotusleaf1987
I don't think so. Delicious was never really executed completely, it was
always a good concept but I never felt like they fleshed out a lot of
features.

I would love to see Delicious go through a Renaissance.

~~~
phren0logy
I agree. I have found amazingly useful stuff from the people I follow on
Delicious. Very high signal/noise when you follow the right people.

------
ddemchuk
They have a perfect platform for social recommendations. They could rival
stumbleupon, reddit, and many others utility-wise simply because they have
such detailed profiles of all of us based on our bookmarking habits.

